# Stripping old paint off interior doors ?



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

I have a few interior doors with a few coats of old paint on it that I want to strip. 

I have a Porter Cable 7424 with a 6" hook and loop pad and 6" counterweight. I use this tool primarily for polishing cars with foam pads. So I was thinking of
buying a few sanding discs for it, figuring it will make the work faster by machine rather than doing this by hand.

What grit sandpapers should be used to strip and making it ready for paint ? (60, 80, 100 ?) I'm guessing that I will need something at a
"cut" level and then something to "refine" it to make it smoother. 

Also, should I scrape as much paint off as possible first before sanding ?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Most of the time you can get by with just a stripper (1") and some elbo grease. Personally, I like to chemical strip. Pick a nice day, knock the pins out of the hinges and take the project outside. Brush on the stripper, wait a while and go lightly with the scraper. Finish with a damp ScotchBrite pad (green). I've found this to be the easist way.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

What kind of shape is the paint in? Is it cracking and peeling or is it OK?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with Teetor on the striper. I find it best and easiest. Sanding is allot of work and you run the chace of sanding to much. I use 000 or 0000 steelwool on the last coat. When the paint is gone. Wipe it down good with laquer thinner and you all set.


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Thanks for the replies gang !

The paint is cracking in a few spots, but it's mostly intact. It's just really old and looks it. 
It sound like the chemical solution stripper is the way to go.....any suggestions on name brand to go with ? Does Zinsser make something like this ?


----------



## MinConst (Nov 23, 2004)

Stripeze is a goog brand. Be sure to do it with gloves and outside if possible.


----------



## A.R.GRUSZKA (May 9, 2005)

*wood stripping*



Scott_K said:


> Thanks for the replies gang !
> 
> The paint is cracking in a few spots, but it's mostly intact. It's just really old and looks it.
> It sound like the chemical solution stripper is the way to go.....any suggestions on name brand to go with ? Does Zinsser make something like this ?


 
I would point on Rock Miracle with is strongest stripper in my opinion. After
cleaning wood with steel wool I use mix of vinegar and water 50-50 and
sprey it on wood to neutralize chemicals. When dry need some sanding and is
ready for primer or stain (your choice) Good luck!

A.R. Gruszka
painting contractor
www.painthome.com


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Aircraft Stripper, sold at NAPA is the strongest that I know of. Be vewy, vewy cawfuwl, It also strips skin and anything else that it touches.


----------



## Humble Abode (Mar 22, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Aircraft Stripper, sold at NAPA is the strongest that I know of. Be vewy, vewy cawfuwl, It also strips skin and anything else that it touches.



So the bucket over the door trick is out then?


----------



## Scott_K (Mar 28, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> Aircraft Stripper, sold at NAPA is the strongest that I know of. Be vewy, vewy cawfuwl, It also strips skin and anything else that it touches.


OMG ....I think I'll avoid this one...I like skin on my hands....

Thx for the replies guyz !


----------

